# Dogue de Bordeaux - food amount



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm hoping a fellow ddb owner might be able yo help me.

I have an 18 month old female ddb called Sadie. The thing is she seems a lot thinner than other ddb's and her face still looks puppy! 

We fed her prize choice raw meat packs and biscuits. She has two packs a day with two cups of biscuits. I want to know if I'm feeding her enough. i do occasionaly have issues with her not eatting, but that's usually because I'm eatting something better and she wants it! 

If anyone can offer some advice that would be great x


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Michelle666 said:


> I'm hoping a fellow ddb owner might be able yo help me.
> 
> I have an 18 month old female ddb called Sadie. The thing is she seems a lot thinner than other ddb's and her face still looks puppy!
> 
> ...


Assuming she is wormed and healthy in herself for starters! And a DDB I would doubt has reaching her full grown size yet! It could well be that the has reached her upwards size and will now begin to full out - that said the amount you are feeding does not sound a massive amount for a dog of that size!

My dogs get around between 600-800grammes a day of wet each and 300gms dry each !

What biscuits are you giving her and what weight?? assuming this is a mixer ???

and what is the total weight of raw she has a day??

sorry so many questions
DT


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Just looked at the prize choice frozen packs! they only weigh 400gramme each - in my view that would be no where near enough for a dog the size of a DDB! epsecially a younger - hopefully one of thedogue owners will omment as I could of course be way off track on this one!

But for an example - it you were feeding Nature Diet you would need to be looking a around 5 packs a day if that were the only food!
DT


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.

She has 800g of raw meat a day, plus 200g of ofal every other day, plus approx 200g of biscuits a day. 

The biscuits we use are wainrights large breed junior.


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bumping up in the hope a fellow Bordeaux owner might be around to help! x


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> My dogs get around between 600-800grammes a day of wet each and 300gms dry each !
> DT


really? thats loads. but they look good on it, so cant argue with that.

skye gets about 300gms of dry a day total. and kody about 120gms.

to the OP, feeding guidelines are just that, guidelines.

if you feel your dog needs more, then give her more. if they need less, feed them less


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

What does your dog weigh?

Novak is 23kg and he gets 350g or raw per meal (I feed 50/50 raw and dry), but only 250g of dry.

Here's the calc I use to figure out how much raw (since I'm awful at maths)

http://www.raw4dogs.com/calculate.htm

Bailey gets a bit more, despite being the same weight, because if I feed him from the feeding guide he gets too skinny, as above, a guide is just that, a guide.


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

Feed by eye.

The recommended amounts are often way out on food, so just try them initially and then adjust up or down depending on how your dog looks on it.

Our 7 month old Foxhound (weight 30kg) is on 200g Wainwright's wet plus 350g Wainwright's dry per day. She also has things like pigs ears and Wainwright's treats. On paper this should be too much for her but in reality she is fit and lean on this amount.


----------

